# warning sign at store



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

i was surprised and pleased today to see a sign in one of my local small stores that read ( it is a crime for an


> unlicensed


person to bring a firearm etc..) at least the business prople in Austin are starting to wake up


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Isn't that a sick concept? Needing a license to exercise a right and not even be disgusted by it. With the way things are going, how long will it be until we need to be registered to use the internet?

Now some have to be thankful to exercise what was once a Constitutional right and now is a privilege that individuals can infringe upon through local laws.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

i get very discouraged every time i see a place posting no firearms signs. I am always encouraged when i see stores posting signs clearly allowing licensed carry. Posting signs in that matter can also serve as a reminder to criminals that there ARE licensed people with guns that my even be in that store.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

As is somebody that was carrying without a CCW would care.
Signs aren't worth the paper they're printed on.

AFS


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I wouldn't say they are useless at all. They are a very powerful tool for criminals to use when they try and determine were to commit heinous crimes.


----------



## BAC (May 25, 2007)

Since this appears to need to be reread...



Revolver said:


> Isn't that a sick concept? Needing a license to exercise a right and not even be disgusted by it. With the way things are going, how long will it be until we need to be registered to use the internet?
> 
> Now some have to be thankful to exercise what was once a Constitutional right and now is a privilege that individuals can infringe upon through local laws.


-B


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*signs*



> As is somebody that was carrying without a CCW would care.
> Signs aren't worth the paper they're printed on


 really? how about the sign that warns you that you are going down a one way street the wrong way.......... be a little more selective airforceshooter


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

my reply was to a specfic question.
Amplification isn't necessary.

AFS


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Court Rooms = No Guns Allowed*

I am an attorney and have to go to Court a great deal here in GA.

We have had several court room shootings over the State in the last few years.

Courhouse security is a joke. They put the least able deputies as security and one could walk into Court with a flame thrower without challenge.

Some of us who have to go to court carry although it is a crime. I have personally armed and trained Judges and clerks to shoot.

In the recent mess in Altanta (Fulton County Courthouse killings) if only ONE person inside the courtroom had been carrying, perhaps many would be alive today.

Bottom line, I will pay a fine for carrying into the courthouse but I will be going home that night and not allowing some armed crazy add me to his killed list. :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Remember that things like signs, locks, laws are really for honest people. Criminals are going to care what a signs said or that you put a lock on your door or what the law says, they are going to do what ever they can get away with.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*sign 2*

all i was trying to say about the sign i saw is that you would be happy to see it too if you lived in austin. austin has very vocal( anti gun nut people) everywhere and most store signs here simply say no guns allowed


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

i have seen this subject over and over again in this forum and what the majority of people just say they ignore those signs and just go on in. I understand that some places like post offices and the like that is the only valid option. 

My question to all those people who just ignore them. Why would you want to give your money to a place that does not want your business or thinks that your life isnt worth protecting?

Sounds to me like most of you don't wanna be inconvenienced by having to take your money somewhere else. If people refused to do business with them ad told them why the store would either take the signs down and go out of business. 

And to all those that say they have rights and those signs don't mean anything to them. The reason we have gun control in this country is cause of people like you. If you are not willing to take steps to keep your rights then you don't deserve them in the first place. 

How hard is it to contact a business owner and tell him or her you are taking your business next door? And so what if it even cost you an exta buck in gas or even a higher price. there are things that are more important than savin a buck or two.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ifu


----------

